# Poem about Foster families



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

This was from another board I am on and thought I would share it here. I hope you like it.


There I sat, alone and afraid
You got a call and came right to my aid.
You bundled me up with blankets and love.
And, when I needed it most, you gave me a hug.
I learned that the world was not all that scary and cold.
That sometimes there is someone to have and to hold.
You taught me what love is, you helped me to mend.
You loved me and healed me and became my first friend.
And just when I thought you’d done all you do,
There came along not one new lesson, but two.
First you said, "Sweetheart, you’re ready to go.
I’ve done all I can, and you’ve learned all I know."
Then you bundled me up with a blanket and kiss.
Along came a new family, they even have kids!
They took me to their home, forever to stay.
At first I thought you sent me away.
Then that second lesson became perfectly clear.
No matter how far, you will always be near.
And so, Foster Mom, you know I’ve moved on.
I have a new home, with toys and a lawn.
But I’ll never forget what I learned that first day.
You never really give your fosters away.
You gave me these thoughts to remember you by.
We may never meet again, and now I know why.
You’ll remember I lived with you for a time.
I may not be yours, but you’ll always be mine.
- Author Unknown


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

right here at my desk at work.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats priceless.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

how wonderful!
thanks for sharing


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

WOW! this is great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Beautiful tribute to all who foster.








Reminded me of one, through a different set of eyes, I had saved.

MY HEART BELONGS TO A RESCUED DOG
~Unknown~

The moment I first saw you,
So lonely and so lean-
I wondered to myself that day,
What sadness you had seen.

As soon as we connected,
It's almost like you knew-
That I would love you always
Through the good
And bad times too.

Now you share your life with me.
We rarely are apart.
A precious friendship rescued
On the day I lost my heart.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thank you for sharing- this really touches the heart.


----------

